
Healthcare, living costs, and security make US one of worst places to live - spking
https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/huge-healthcare-and-living-costs-keeps-us-as-one-of-worlds-worst-places-to-live-080009645.html
======
situational87
I used to travel a lot in the 80s and 90s in what was then called the third
world. I'm starting to recognize more and more of the "things fall apart here"
elements of these countries in the United States, and it's upsetting.

I saw an armored car for the first time in Denver last week, the owner was
happy that I recognized it was different and started bragging about it's
capabilities, including electrified door handles and the ability to stop .308
rounds. He thought it was innovative and cool, but I had already seen similar
cars in Brazil 30 years ago. All the rich people needed them to survive day to
day down there.

We're not moving forward, we're moving towards where Brazil used to be.

